# اختبار صواعد الصرف الصحى للابراج



## ENG/A.H.M (29 سبتمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء الافادة بطريقه عمل اختبار لصواعد الصرف لبرج سكنى 15 طابق 
بطريقه معتمدة من الاكواد


مع الشكر


----------



## mustafamosaed (28 ديسمبر 2017)

حسب خبرتي بتنفيذ برج أداري يتكون من 45 طابق , كنا نقوم باختبار مواسير الصاعد للصرف مشمولا بحمامات الدور نفسه ( مع كل طابق) .
يعني بالبلدي كده بنوصل الرايزر (ارتفاع دور واحد 3 متر تقريبا) على الحمامات و نختبرهم و بعدين الدور اللي فوقه بنفس الطريقة و بعد اختيار الدور اللي فوقه بنوصل الرايزر مع بعضه بدون اختبار, لأنك مستحيل تعمل اختبار للرايزر كامل لانه هيكون ضغط عالي جدا على الفيتينج.
هذا و الله أعلى و أعلم و لو أحد من المهندسين الأفاضل عنده رأي أخر فاليتفضل مشكورا"


----------

